# New here and...



## Drumfiend0206 (Feb 3, 2009)

...not really sure where else to put this, but seeing as I AM a young adult this seems as good a place as any. I have been suffering from IBS-D for about 7 1/2 years now. I am 20 years old, and I attend college in Houston, Texas. I came across this site through google. I don't have many people to talk to about my IBS, and I feel that even when I do...they write it off as something that seems like I should be able to control. I'm not here to vent, cause I'm sure everyone here has their fair share of problems. I'm here for, as the name suggests, support lol. I've been having more and more trouble with my IBS as of late, and hoped to meet people here, see how they cope with it, and find some friends in the process. I am in the process of trying to find a psychiatrist to see about how anxious I get. I tend to get very anxious when I have to deal with an attack while out and about in the city. I had a somewhat traumatic experience when I first started going through this (it was what actually lead to the doctors visit and colonoscopy that pegged me with IBS-D.) I'll be the first to admit...I don't get out of the house as often as I would if I didn't have IBS. I'll also be the first to admit that I would like to get out more however. I guess cutting a long story short...I get very anxious before I even leave the house, and it gets even worse when I feel like I'm going to have an attack out and about. My face turns red, and I get very lightheaded. I don't know how to control it, and I guess this is where my first post is leading. Those of you that get anxious or nervous...How do you deal with it? Also, is what I'm feeling even "anxiety?" Hope to hear from some of you soon, and sorry about the wall of text.- Lost in Texas.


----------



## lizziewizz (Feb 2, 2009)

HiWelcome! I too suffer with anxiety, I have combination IBS and it can be a real pain, literaly!! I have found that cognitive behaviour therapy has helped a lot with my anxiety attacks, and also relaxation and meditation, but this is difficult to do when you feel an ayyack coming on, but if you can get some help with both these and try to halt the anxiety fears before they start you are on to a winner. I dont know if you can get Bach resccue remedy in the US ( I am in the UK ) but that helps also. on really bad days I have to resort to medication but ( touch wood) these are few.I hope this helps alittle.remember you are not alone, there are lots of us out here and willing to talk you through







)


----------



## The Everglow (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey DrumfiendI'm the same as you, just knowing you have to go out brings on the anxiety, fear of fear, and that makes it worse. It's a horrible cycle.As lizziewizz mentioned CBT would be worth looking in to. For me, I have a prescription for Ativan, a very small dose, which I try to only take if I know I'm going to be in a particularly anxious state. But for me what has helped is simply taking big, calm, deep breaths. I know people say that, but there is medical truth to it. I'm no expert, but a mentor of mine, who is a clinical psychologist, told me that panic attacks are made worse, and in fact, can brought on by too much carbon dioxide. We get worried, we start taking fast, shallow breaths, and our CO2 levels rise. So try to slow your breathing, and make sure you're exhaling properly. I've tried it and actually helps quite abit. Of course don't take my advice as that of a medical professional, always consult a psychologist or psychiatrist if you're going to do psychotherapy.And always remember, you're not alone. Hope this helped you abit!


----------

